# Hello!



## dougheak (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi Everyone...
This is my first post here on the boards, even though I have been a member for a while. Truthfully I haven't posted b/c I am not 100% with my own personal BBWness. I've been bigger since about midway through high school when I got a terrible case of mono that knocked me out of school for three months. Yes, I know that mono is supposed to make you not eat, but it had the opposite affect on me! Well, it was right after the mono that I met my future husband. So, while I have always been at least plump while he has known me...I am a good deal bigger now. Truthfully, I am not sure how he feels about my body. I know there are things that he likes about me (boobs!)...I still constantly think he loves me, but might love me more if I lost some weight.
Ok...so I will stop going on about my personal issues and just say hello!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 16, 2010)

Welcome, Dougheak! You will find lots of support here. I think I may understand about how you are not sure about how hubby takes the weight gain. I was about 130 pounds lighter than I am now when I married. Hubby is still with me after 30+ years, and loves me still (though he often says he is worried about my weight/health). I've adopted a healthy eating habit and I'm walking at least 4 times a week so I can be healthy, no matter what my size. I am doing this for me, though hubby is very happy about my new resolve to be healthy. Talk to your hubby about your concerns and I think you may be surprised at what he says.


----------



## spanky.pinata (Jul 16, 2010)

dougheak said:


> Hi Everyone...
> This is my first post here on the boards, even though I have been a member for a while. Truthfully I haven't posted b/c I am not 100% with my own personal BBWness. I've been bigger since about midway through high school when I got a terrible case of mono that knocked me out of school for three months. Yes, I know that mono is supposed to make you not eat, but it had the opposite affect on me! Well, it was right after the mono that I met my future husband. So, while I have always been at least plump while he has known me...I am a good deal bigger now. Truthfully, I am not sure how he feels about my body. I know there are things that he likes about me (boobs!)...I still constantly think he loves me, but might love me more if I lost some weight.
> Ok...so I will stop going on about my personal issues and just say hello!



hello!!! welcome. i went thru a similar situation in my relationship and im sure if he wasnt ok with ur weight he'd discuss it with u!! 
But u should just assume he loves u, not how much u weigh, so id day ignore the issue unless it REALLY becomes a huge issue, or if its YOU that really has a problem with ur weight...which could be the case... but u'd know that not me


----------

